# Stern Light Placement... Port vs. Starboard



## FlyBye (Aug 6, 2011)

I have purchased a all-around stern light for my jon boat and I'm not clear on the "letter of the law" about placement. The majority of the new boats you see have the stern light on the starboard side of the boat. I have seen photo's of others that have their stern light on the port side. Is there a specific reqirement for one side or the other?

The reason I ask is that I will have my deep cycle battery for the trolling motor on the port side and the gas tank for the outboard motor on the starboard side. I would rather not run wires near the gas tank even if it is encased in pvc/conduit.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm really not sure if mounting it port or stbd makes any difference, but most I've seen were on the stbd side. Is it possible to swap your battery/gas tank configuration around, then mount the light on the stbd side? I don't fish at night, so no lights on my boat.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 10, 2011)

I would check your state DNR web page. I didn't think it mattered which side the stern light is on, but I know it's pretty important to have the bow lights on correctly. :mrgreen:


----------



## FlyBye (Aug 19, 2011)

Recently received a response from the Wildlife & Fish folks and they said that stern all around lights on boats my size could be on either port or starboard sides as long as it was visible 360 degrees around and on the stern.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, good legal stuff to know when planning.


----------

